
Neon artificial humans at CES behave, converse, and sympathize just like people - vo2maxer
https://www.designboom.com/technology/neon-artificial-human-ces-01-08-2020/
======
billconan
I'm really interested in the technology behind this. Can someone point me to
related papers? I know magic leap has something similar
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBd-
egUFV_4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBd-egUFV_4)

------
streetcat1
Conversing like a human is not solved, and will likely not be solved with
today's deep net.

The key missing part here is NLU, not a nice human face.

